# The Caravan Source is Exposed, Now The Democrats Are Sending Bombs To Themselves !!!



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

*This is obvious as Hell whats going on !!!*

*Right after ALL of the " So Called Bombs " were found Hillary Rodham Clinton gives a  presser and starts talking about the midterms...NOT THE BOMBS ! But the Midterms....*

*She and her cronies are sooooo complicit in this crap it's sickening...*


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/huge-clue-several-bombs-sent-out-today-with-zero-detonations-very-suspicious/


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

*And NONE of the bombs detonated ...NOT ONE !*
*And ALL were to Democrat Deep State Officials ....Imagine THAT !*

*And they ALL had Rep Debbie Wasserman Schultz as the return address....*

*This is beyond ridiculous ....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

*But ....It DID take the Democratic funded Caravans off the front page !!!!*


----------



## Booter (Oct 24, 2018)

Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with the nononono nut job.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with the nononono nut job.


*I'll tell YOU what.....YOU Prove to the Forum that it's Conservative in origin and I'll give YOU*
*3 seconds of silence....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with the nononono nut job.


Bless your little heart, you're an idiot and apparently proud of it....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart, you're an idiot and apparently proud of it....


Just like your new lord and savior Donald J. Trump you constantly accuse others of that which you are guilty.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Izzy and Lion Eyes - how proud you must be to be in league with the nononono nut job.


What do we know so far...


10 bombs- sent out right before the midterms
10 bombs-Not one donated...makes sense. Build bombs that don't work
Packages had all but a return to sender label on them
Pictures of the bombs leaked to the press-that's a first
Mainstream media narrative- "Bombs all sent to people Trump has criticized" … "Trump to blame for his attacks on the media"

Now what conclusion(s) can we draw...

Nutjob right wing fanatic driven & fueled by Trumps rhetoric who is a boob at making bombs and wants to get caught
Nutjob left wing fanatic driven by the Dem's political base obsession to win in Nov (think espola, tenacious, wez-nevermind, etc.)
Political statement orchestrated by a single person/organization with the intent on disruption of the midterms or diversion

So FBI, this shouldn't take long...I guess will know soon enough...right?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nutjob left wing fanatic driven by the Dem's political base obsession to win in Nov (think espola, tenacious, wez-nevermind, etc.)


I'm not a Democrat.  I even voted for one of the declared Republicans on my ballot this week.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like your new lord and savior Donald J. Trump you constantly accuse others of that which you are guilty.


That's a lying ignorant statement...what a foolish tool you've become. Unfortunately, you seem typical of many of the koolaid drinking left.
My Lord and Savior is Jesus Christ & while he will always show morons like you compassion,  I will not.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like your new lord and savior Donald J. Trump you constantly accuse others of that which you are guilty.


Oh look... he's trying again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not a Democrat.  I even voted for one of the declared Republicans on my ballot this week.


Who said you had to be a Dem to be a left wing nut job?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not a Democrat.  I even voted for one of the declared Republicans on my ballot this week.


I stand corrected. You're just a nutjob fanatic.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I stand corrected. You're just a nutjob fanatic.


I am a fanatic for American democracy.  I can see why you might think that to be "nutjob".


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not a Democrat.  I even voted for one of the declared Republicans on my ballot this week.



*You Pussy Ass Hypocrite......*

*STFU...*

*And return the Golf Balls You Stole !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I am a fanatic for American democracy.  I can see why you might think that to be "nutjob".


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I am a fanatic for American democracy.  I can see why you might think that to be "nutjob".


Haha self righteous to the end.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha self righteous to the end.


???


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2018)

espola said:


> ???


????


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2018)

So many opportunities to taunt the clueless in this thread, but I'll just be polite and quietly sip my coffee.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2018)

espola said:


> So many opportunities to taunt the clueless in this thread, but I'll just be polite and quietly sip my coffee.



*Oh my......The " Clueless " thief sits atop his little soapbox and pontificates on a Sat while*
*sipping Colombian drugs ....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 29, 2018)

espola said:


> So many opportunities to taunt the clueless in this thread, but I'll just be polite and quietly sip my coffee.


https://twitter.com/XStrategiesDC/status/1056937973915230208


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

*Poor Spola...........*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

LOL !! You guys are still being stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !! You guys are still being stupid.


They think it's cute.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They think it's cute.


It is cute .. haha.. all this paranoia. How do you sleep at night. Lots of guilty thoughts?


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It is cute .. haha.. all this paranoia. How do you sleep at night. Lots of guilty thoughts?



*ZZZZzzzzzzz........*


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *ZZZZzzzzzzz........*


Wake up !! Their coming to get ya ! 
Noooooonooooonooo..


----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

"A military strained by 17 years of war and sequestration doesn't need this," tweeted David Lapan, a former Homeland Security spokesman for the Trump administration and a former Marine. "Service members who have repeatedly spent long periods of time away from home don't need this. And the US doesn't need its military to 'defend' against a group of unarmed migrants, inc. many women & kids."

Former officials and veterans point to the unknown cost to taxpayers, given that much smaller deployments of National Guard to the border have cost hundreds of millions of dollars. They also question the cost the military will bear, as the operation pulls troops away from training, other missions and their families. And then, they say, there's the murky legality of the mission, its scope and its purpose.

Trump the moron sends 5000 troops as a response to a few thousand women and children seeking asylum.  What an absolute idiot!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> "A military strained by 17 years of war and sequestration doesn't need this," tweeted David Lapan, a former Homeland Security spokesman for the Trump administration and a former Marine. "Service members who have repeatedly spent long periods of time away from home don't need this. And the US doesn't need its military to 'defend' against a group of unarmed migrants, inc. many women & kids."
> 
> Former officials and veterans point to the unknown cost to taxpayers, given that much smaller deployments of National Guard to the border have cost hundreds of millions of dollars. They also question the cost the military will bear, as the operation pulls troops away from training, other missions and their families. And then, they say, there's the murky legality of the mission, its scope and its purpose.
> 
> Trump the moron sends 5000 troops as a response to a few thousand women and children seeking asylum.  What an absolute idiot!


Only an idiot would say women and children, an idiot and a liar to boot.
We already knew you are the queen of fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*I wonder how far you have to lead em?*


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only an idiot would say women and children, an idiot and a liar to boot.
> We already knew you are the queen of fake news.


I love how  you guys only post what is convenient.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I love how  you guys only post what is convenient.


You're odd.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only an idiot would say women and children, an idiot and a liar to boot.
> We already knew you are the queen of fake news.


Perhaps they're transgender asylum seekers?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I wonder how far you have to lead em?*


I see women and child there. The pic you posted was an attempt to show the opposite.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're odd.


Morning !


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I see women and child there. The pic you posted was an attempt to show the opposite.


Hey Einstein try and follow along... Geez


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I love how  you guys only post what is convenient.


Have you seen any coverage? It is almost all young men.
Just like the refugees that are ruining Europe.
Just ask Merkel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey Einstein try and follow along... Geez


He must be one of those anti-gun people.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Perhaps they're transgender asylum seekers?


Really, a picture of a group of men tells you that’s all there is. That’s the pic that convinced you?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you seen any coverage? It is almost all young men.
> Just like the refugees that are ruining Europe.
> Just ask Merkel.


Ok, I just called her. She’s a bit busy right now. But she promised to call me back. Guys please !


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Really, a picture of a group of men tells you that’s all there is. That’s the pic that convinced you?


OK last time I'll try and help you keep up...

From Booter...

"Trump the moron sends 5000 troops as a response to a few thousand women and children seeking asylum. What an absolute idiot!" 

Hence the pic. Got it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Ok, I just called her. She’s a bit busy right now. But she promised to call me back. Guys please !


Busy packing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Really, a picture of a group of men tells you that’s all there is. That’s the pic that convinced you?


What would you do with these people if you were in charge?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you do with these people if you were in charge?


It’s a tough one to answer. The question should be. What can we do to help prevent this from happening.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Busy packing.


LOL ! Should I assume you’re ok with her coming ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL ! Should I assume you’re ok with her coming ?


Is she legal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> It’s a tough one to answer. The question should be. What can we do to help prevent this from happening.


Build a wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Speaking of Merkel,
*DNA Evidence: Migrant Arrested After Sex Assaults on Women, Animals in City Already Rocked by Migrant Gang Rapes*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Getty Images
31 Oct 2018770

2:52
*German police in Freiburg, Baden-Württemberg, have arrested a migrant male after DNA evidence linked him to several sexual assaults and cases of animal welfare abuse committed over the course of two years.*
The arrest in the south-western German city was triggered after officers conducted what a police press release praised as “meticulous” forensic work in matching DNA samples taken from several crime scenes. In the first of three sexual assaults linked to the arrest of the unnamed 28-year-old Eritrean migrant, a 30-year-old German woman was attacked in late May of 2018.



A second case took place in mid-June, when DNA evidence was again found at an attempted sexual assault on a 31-year-old woman in the city. The most recent incident came in July, when a 20-year-old woman was attacked in a house with “sexual intent.”


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> OK last time I'll try and help you keep up...
> 
> From Booter...
> 
> ...


Yes I understand the pic. What is the pic pr


Sheriff Joe said:


> Build a wall.


How is a wall going to stop them. A small fraction are said to go this route. Its a fact that the majority of migrants overstay their visas.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of Merkel,
> *DNA Evidence: Migrant Arrested After Sex Assaults on Women, Animals in City Already Rocked by Migrant Gang Rapes*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> ...


So you’re saying only immigrants do this? No citizen has ever done anything?  You only chose to see what you want to. Criminals should be punished and dealt with to the full extent of the law. That goes for everyone.


----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only an idiot would say women and children, an idiot and a liar to boot.
> We already knew you are the queen of fake news.


"A military strained by 17 years of war and sequestration doesn't need this," tweeted *David Lapan, a former Homeland Security spokesman for the Trump administration *and a former Marine. "Service members who have repeatedly spent long periods of time away from home don't need this. *And the US doesn't need its military to 'defend' against a group of unarmed migrants, inc. many women & kids."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 31, 2018)

show of force
phrase of show


a demonstration of the forces at one's command and of one's readiness to use them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes I understand the pic. What is the pic pr
> 
> How is a wall going to stop them. A small fraction are said to go this route. Its a fact that the majority of migrants overstay their visas.


Lets round them all up and send them back.
A wall can only help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> So you’re saying only immigrants do this? No citizen has ever done anything?  You only chose to see what you want to. Criminals should be punished and dealt with to the full extent of the law. That goes for everyone.


Sure citizens do this, but why import criminals? We can't even take care of our own, let's let the world take care of their own for a while.
How many dead or raped American's at the hands of illegals are ok with you?


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure citizens do this, but why import criminals? We can't even take care of our own, let's let the world take care of their own for a while.
> How many dead or raped American's at the hands of illegals are ok with you?


Wait who’s importing criminals?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes I understand the pic. What is the pic pr
> 
> How is a wall going to stop them. A small fraction are said to go this route. Its a fact that the majority of migrants overstay their visas.


You need to proof your posts.

Going out on a limb and guess you were going to type 'prove'. It 'proves' that booter's post, like the majority of nutters in here, was a black & statement  trying to paint a false narrative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Wait who’s importing criminals?


Democrats and Republicans.


----------

